# برنامج Surfer 11 اخر اصدار مع الشرح



## brngls (1 يناير 2013)

يستخدم برنامج Surfer فى رسم الخرائط الثنائية والثلاثية الابعاد كما يستخدم فى حصر كميات الحفر والردم





للتحميل

MediaFire

4shared


شرح البرنامج

1

شرح Surfer v8

2

شرح Surfer v10 للمهندش هشام فوزى

تحياتى​


----------



## s.a.c (1 يناير 2013)

تشكر يا باشمهندس علي البرنامج القيم و المهم جدا (جاري تنصيب البرنامج )


----------



## Hind Aldoory (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## emad elhussieny (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك .وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## الورد الابيض (5 فبراير 2013)

معلشى هو البرنامج بيستخدم فى ايه


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (5 فبراير 2013)

تسلم على المجهود


----------



## brngls (5 فبراير 2013)

الورد الابيض قال:


> معلشى هو البرنامج بيستخدم فى ايه



البرنامج يستخدم فى رسم الخرائط ثنائية وثلاثية الابعاد وفى حصر كميات الحفر والردم
راجع روابط اليوتيوب اخى وستجد الفائدة ان شاء الله​


----------



## taiscer (5 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ArSam (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الورد الابيض (6 فبراير 2013)

ماشى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (9 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ضيياء سات (19 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## brngls (20 فبراير 2013)

لا شكر على واجب اخوانى 
وبارك الله فيكم للمرور الكريم
هناك نسخة جديدة من البرنامج 11.3.862
يمكن تحميلها من موقع الشركة بعد التسجيل

Surfer 11.3.862​


----------



## عمو تامر (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
هل البرنامج بالكراك 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
رجاء من المشرفين نقل الموضوع الي قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق


----------



## hamdy khedawy (2 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وهذا البرنامج رائع واستخدمه كثيرا فى عملى .


----------



## m.eid20000 (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاعضاء الافاضل رفع شرح يرنامج سيرفر 11
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد على (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafazoui (22 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الاموي الدمشقي (23 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sare970 (10 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## a tahan ahmed (14 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## amonra377 (18 يناير 2015)

ربنا يكرمك .............. كنت محتاج البرنامج قوى


----------



## ظفرنواز (24 مارس 2015)

thanks brother


----------



## emademy69 (6 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك .وشكرا جزيلا​


----------

